# Photo Contest R33's



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Ok guys. 

Had 12 entries, and only 10 allowed for polls. Didnt want to be mean and leave 2 out so split it into R33 and non R33 basically. Not the best but didnt want to dissapoint those who participated.

You can vote for one from each section, judging on whatever you like - liking the pic to liking the car. Which is your fave?

Pic 1 - Harrys









Pic 2 - Jason O









Pic 3 - Peter E









Pic 4 - Tigger









Pic 5 - Richard Bell









Pic 6 - Alan









Its amazing how many of you guys told me you didnt think your pics were that good  Please dont slate anyones pics. Some people just wanted to have a bit of fun and show some spirit in entering. Now I pray to the lords of bandwidth that it holds out!

Non R33's coming up.

Lee


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I voted *GTS*


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Dang....

Tiggers - for artistic impression
Richards - for paintwork

toss a coin I think


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Tiggers car - very nicely framed picture. Good scenery and interesting to look at


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Tiggers for the picturesque skyline:smokin: 
Shame about the car


----------



## psa198 (Jul 31, 2002)

How exactly are the two winning pictures being decided?

Are the two pictures (out of the twelve) with the most votes picked, or will the winners be one picture from each poll?

I just wondered incase any of us liked two pictures from one poll better than any picture from the other!


----------



## 97 GTR VSPEC (Jul 3, 2001)

Is it too late to submit my pic for the contest??
guess so........


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm voting for Tiggers ... of all the shots it looks the most "deliberate" ... Well done Tigger!


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Well have to just select the one from each as the two winners as it is too hard to compare across the polls. 

This was the fairest way I could think of doing it without leaving out 2 pics. I am open to any suggestions for a next time (if theres interest in another one).

Hopefully we can all learn together and things will get better as we go along - both poll and photo quality.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## psa198 (Jul 31, 2002)

*I've an idea!*

How about if you put the winning 6 (top three from each poll) into a final poll. You can then pick the winning two from that!


----------



## Rob Fairbrother (Sep 24, 2002)

I would have to say Richard Bell, but I'm biased as he is building the engine for my Astra (the one I bought off him so he could buy the above pictured Skyline)


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

*Hi*

I voted for Peters R33. I like the way the light reflects off the car into the camera  I was also very tempted to vote for Lisa's  They are all great pictures.

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Eyore (Jul 31, 2002)

*wow!!!*

Im not saying who i voted for..... 

cause i dont want to upset anyone.......

Nice piccys all the cars look "the Muts !"

Good Luck whoever wins ! - you can buy me a beer !

E


----------



## Nobbie (Sep 26, 2002)

I've gone for Richards car as it looks class, and kinda evil too!


----------



## nickyboy (Sep 26, 2002)

Has to be Richards, just look at it.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

funny how all of a sudden there are a lot of vauxhall owners on here.........


----------



## Nobbie (Sep 26, 2002)

We could have skylines in our garage! 

Or we could just really love Richards flip paint.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Lagging seriously behind...*

Go on then, 50p a vote...


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

now if it was richards car in tiggs scenary and peters light
alans wheels


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Lisa - do you have R34 wheels? Looks good!

Rob


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Rob,

yeah I have the R34 wheels and also the Panasport G7's too!!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Tigs-it looks good!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Now can we please have a R34 photo contest? I feel left out  

Jeff


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I love richards paint job


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Jeff,

There was a contest with R34s, but I called it OTHER as it had R32s aswell, its a bit lower down the page.

To be honest I was surprised you didnt enter as some of your pics were superb. I couldnt practically chase everyone though who I thought should submit.

We will do another one soon though. Dont worry  

Lee


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Lee,

I didn't see that thread until now that you pointed it out  

Hopefully I will catch it next time  

Thank you for your compliment.  

Jeff


----------

